# Paxil $90.00 a month without insurance! YIPES



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi all my Doc wants to put me on Paxil but I won't have insurance after this month and its going to cost me $90.00 a month. I just can't justify spending that kind of $$$ when I don't even know if it will alleviate my symptoms (C with lots of painful trapped gas)Any advice? I might as well ask if I can have th ewinning lotto number huh?Oh dear : (


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Why no more coverage?When you leave a job usually you have a Cobra (you have to pay the $$ for the insurance, but that continues the coverage you have).Many places will extend some sort of coverage even post-Cobra, sometimes at rates lower than if you were a new person coming in (continuing your coverage under a different policy seems to be better for rates than going uninsured for awhile).There are also a fair number of programs to help with prescription costs for uninsured people, particularly if the income is fairly low.K.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Why don't you ask for some pills first? Doc put me on Paxil and I bought just 5 to start (later I decided not to take them). Mine were $105 which is a lot of money for just one month.


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

Ask for samples. It seems that all of they physicians in my area have samples available - my Doctor, my OB/GYN, my father's DO. My doctor gave me a 3 month supply and my father's doctor gave him a 4 moth supply. This way, you will know if it is going to work for you before you invest in it. Personally, it has worked wonders for me - given me my life back. Best of luck to you.terrig


----------

